# ATMAN FILTER



## huynhtri290292 (26 Aug 2010)

Hello everybody, I'm coming from Viet Nam and I want to show everybody Atman filter (made in china). It's filter is very cheap but utility is very good. Atman Design is similar JBL and Tetratec because the China copy that. I've paid Atman filter DF-1000  in Viet Nam 900 VND ~ 42â‚¬(very cheap). There are four types of filter Atman DF-500 620l/h-14W, Atman DF-700 820l/h-14W, Atman DF-1000 and 1300 1500l/h-22W. Each type of filter are different to each compartment so small you can put more or less filter media. I don't know the UK is used or sell it?Thank you for reading.   .


----------



## Tom (26 Aug 2010)

I haven't seen these, however if they're anything like my TetraTec ex1200 then they should be pretty good    I've been really pleased with that. 

Tom


----------



## huynhtri290292 (26 Aug 2010)

Oh I see like too. Because ehiem filter is very expensive in Viet Nam cost price 300â‚¬ ~ 550â‚¬. Tetratec filter in Viet Nam made by Korea should be call Tetratec PowerEx1200 cost price 90â‚¬. Atman filter good run but I don't know machine are durable or not.


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Aug 2010)

i bought an atman once, never again though as the filter to pipe seals leaked like mad unless you applied 8kg of vaseline and positioned them in that one special way that didnt leak, probably pointing to the atman sungod or something.

those units above look better made than the one i had though.


----------



## huynhtri290292 (26 Aug 2010)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> i bought an atman once, never again though as the filter to pipe seals leaked like mad unless you applied 8kg of vaseline and positioned them in that one special way that didnt leak, probably pointing to the atman sungod or something.
> 
> those units above look better made than the one i had though.


Prevouisly, I had used Atman 3336 (image) filter is very good but China copy design of ehiem 2222. I don't know in UK everyone like it that? But in Viet Nam (Ho Chi Minh city) everybody like it because it's very cheap and run good filter.


----------



## Garuf (26 Aug 2010)

Surely this should be filed squarely as advertisment and banned? Not being funny like, but if I'd joined and posted this I'm sure it'd be just as unwelcome. 

Also, a copy stinks of poor business practice, Innovate and design for yourself rather than steal a design from someone who has bothered to do the leg work.


----------



## Tom (26 Aug 2010)

If it makes money, it's a successful business. But yeah, an odd first post!


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Aug 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Surely this should be filed squarely as advertisment and banned? Not being funny like, but if I'd joined and posted this I'm sure it'd be just as unwelcome.


Gareth, a review of the data contained in the posts failed to reveal any indication of rule breaking by the OP. The OP has not stated that he/she is a vendor or supplier selling these items or distributing them. If this occurs then the OP will be in violation of forum rules. As it is, content quality notwithstanding, the post is no different structurally from these existing component reviews:
Eheim Pro 3 2075 Review 
TetraTec EX 2400 - review 
JBL CristalProfi e1500 Review (Picture Heavy) 


			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Also, a copy stinks of poor business practice, Innovate and design for yourself rather than steal a design from someone who has bothered to do the leg work.


The Datsun 240Z was a blatant copy of the Jaguar E type and was an affordable option. The 240 not only outlasted the Jag but is now a legend in it's own right and whose descendants (such as the 350Z) can be found today on just about any modern street in the world. Nissan is now an automotive titan, while Jaguar has been relegated to subsidiary status. Innovation is not limited to initial design only, and original concepts are very often flawed, which leaves plenty of room for innovative improvement.

Cheers,


----------



## huynhtri290292 (30 Aug 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Surely this should be filed squarely as advertisment and banned? Not being funny like, but if I'd joined and posted this I'm sure it'd be just as unwelcome.
> 
> Also, a copy stinks of poor business practice, Innovate and design for yourself rather than steal a design from someone who has bothered to do the leg work.



I don't know who you are, I don't know what you want but I don't like you are talking and this isn't advertisment. Although,  I am a Vietnamese but I was a amateur not professional so I don't need equipment advanced and expensive. Anyway, I'm not effort to get the supply but I know how to treat, how to be polite for communication. I hope you understand me.


----------



## ceg4048 (30 Aug 2010)

Yes, thank you huynhtri. I think we understand now and we apologize for the misunderstanding. Now that everyone understands there is no need for anger and we can continue in peace.

Can you give us more information such as the flow rate of this filter? Is it noisy compared to other filters? Does the priming button work well? Have the leaking problems been solved? Can you show pictures of the internal details such as the impeller and pump head?

Cheers,


----------



## huynhtri290292 (31 Aug 2010)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Yes, thank you huynhtri. I think we understand now and we apologize for the misunderstanding. Now that everyone understands there is no need for anger and we can continue in peace.
> 
> Can you give us more information such as the flow rate of this filter? Is it noisy compared to other filters? Does the priming button work well? Have the leaking problems been solved? Can you show pictures of the internal details such as the impeller and pump head?
> 
> Cheers,



Thank you ceg understand me . The flow rate of atman is good (I feel so but I don't know how do people feel.) The machine Atman filter isn't noisy and run very quiet. The priming button work very well and press button comfortable. water leaking problems have not. I'm apologize ceg, I can't show you pictures of internal detail and the impeller because I'm running the machine but I can show you picture of pump head.


----------



## ceg4048 (1 Sep 2010)

Hi,
     Thanks for that. I find it very interesting because that impeller assembly looks almost exactly like the Eheim impeller except for the colour of the impeller blade (your picture shows blue, in Eheim it's blak, but the shape looks the same). This makes me wonder if some Atman parts can be used in Eheim machines or if Eheim parts can be used in Atman machines. This would give maximum flexibility to the owners of each machine.

Cheers,


----------



## sanj (1 Sep 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> I haven't seen these, however if they're anything like my TetraTec ex1200 then they should be pretty good    I've been really pleased with that.
> 
> Tom



If they have copied it, I hope they have improved upon it. Tetratec ex1200s have a history of leaking issues.


----------



## Tom (1 Sep 2010)

Really? Mine's been great for the year I've had it.


----------



## huynhtri290292 (2 Sep 2010)

I'm on ready used tetratec EX1200 I don't have any problem with that. Connecting between the hose is no leaking. A lot of people in Viet Nam have been using Tetratec EX1200, they told me its good one


----------

